# Form for Customer Pick-Up?



## lknprints (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everyone. As our business grows and we increase our output we are constantly developing our systems for the way that we do things here. Like many other screen printing companies, we now need a form for our customers to sign when they pick-up. The form will be used to verify that the customer either counted all pieces of the order OR passed on the opportunity to count all pieces in the order when picking up.

As we are now outputting approximately 10 screenprinting orders of various size every day we regularly receive calls that the customer is now "missing" one or two pieces. I am certainly not saying that we never make mistakes, but we count the garments 3 times (at receiving, pre-press and post press). I know that there's no way for us to come up short so often. 

We have made the decision to count every single order in front of the customer at pick up to stop this from happening, but I also want them to sign for the goods. 

Does anyone have a form that they are using? If you aren't using a form is there any specific language that you have on the pick up form? I just wanted to see what everyone else was using before I sit down and write one myself.

Thanks! BB

So


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

My suggestion is that you state that once the items leave the store we are not responsable for any shirt shortage. Bet dollar to donut you have someone who ordered lets say 50 shirts and you tell them its this amount to imprint and such and once they pick the items up they are looking for you to refund some money even though they are full of BS saying the shirt box is short.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we count the garments right in front of the customer and have them sign off.


----------



## lknprints (Feb 14, 2012)

Just as a follow up to the original post. We did draft a form that all customers sign upon pickup. Additionally we have started counting the garments in front of the customer. To my surprise in the last 2 months we have not come up 1 shirt short, even once!! Additionally, I haven't had a single customer call me back about shortages. It's funny how a little but of time on the front end can save a ton of time on the back.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yuppers on that. We experienced the same thing. When we didn't count them out we got all kinds of calls with shortages even though we counted them beforehand. Now it is all settled up front.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Couldn't you just have them sign the invoice?


----------

